# Port Arthur FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like a lovely day down there...cold, wind, rain, low light conditions. Almost glad I have to work this weekend.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Q triple, two retired some clean some clean and ugly.
Heard the open was going slow.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

A Q triple with two retired...............with 20 dogs??? 

Think you used enough _dynamite_ there Butch? regards,

kg


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

There are 41 dogs in the Q. Entry Express has 20 and RFT entry has 21 dogs


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Dave...I'll rephrase:

A triple with two retired....in the Qual??

Wonder if they'll call back any handles regards,

kg


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't worry KG, all the dogs have had their basics done by Van Egen and will have no problem with 2 retired.

Might even be a little Master Hunter triple anyway................


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

18 back to WB,
1,4,9,10,11,12,13,16,20,21,25,28,30,
31,33,35,36,40
Wet Regards


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> Don't worry KG, all the dogs have had their basics done by Van Egen and will have no problem with 2 retired.
> 
> Might even be a little Master Hunter triple anyway................


If it's a MH triple, it would be 3 _hidden_...;-)

Yeah, _all 41_ are Van Engen dogs....and I'm the Wizard of Oz regards, 

kg


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Dave said:


> There are 41 dogs in the Q. Entry Express has 20 and RFT entry has 21 dogs


So where do we find the running order? Nothing on either website that I can find.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

go to rft entry...go to events...go to field trials....scroll down to port arthur and click on view draw...and it will show running order for all events


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks, Dave


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any open callbacks to post ?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

They ended at 6:30 with about 15 dogs to run yet.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone have the open call backs?


----------



## vanasa cates (Jun 27, 2004)

Q Results
1. 30
2.10
3.28
4.12
Rj.1 J.33,9


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

That had to be the quickest first series ever in a 75 dog Amateur. Callbacks for the land blind at 2pm with 45 dogs!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

vanasa cates said:


> Q Results
> *1. 30 - Gus - Jim Scarborough *
> 2.10
> 3.28
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS JIM, GUS AND BURNEDETTE!!!!

Katie (Gus' sister), Sheril & Dan


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any call back numbers (open, am, or the derby)?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Jim !!!!!Whata boy !!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

AMT call backs for Waterblind
2,3,5,7,10,11,12,13,18,21,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,40,44,48,52,53,56,57,58,62,64,66,70,71,72


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Jim and Gus !!! Weather was terrible but I'm glad it paid off for ya'll.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any callbacks for the Open ?


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Big time congrats to Jim, Burn, and Gus!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any Open call backs??? please???


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Any Open call backs??? please???


http://www.findretrievers.com/news/wordpress/2009/03/13/mobile-spring-field-trial-2009/


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, congratulations to Jim and Gus!!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

rsfavor said:


> http://www.findretrievers.com/news/wordpress/2009/03/13/mobile-spring-field-trial-2009/


this is mobile not port arthur


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

vanasa cates said:


> Q Results
> 1. 30
> 2.10
> 3.28
> ...


Congrats to Jim, Burnedette and Gus on the win!! Also to Tim Milligan and Rio on the 4th! 

Troy


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Open results

1) Bo/Eckett
2)Farmer
3)Mosher
4)Farmer

Duce/Eckett-jam
Star/Eckett-jam

Don't know other jams


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Mr. Jim, Mrs. Burnedette and Gus!!!! Can't happen to nicer people or a nicer dog!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Dont have a catalog - this is just from my judges pages:

Open 1st - #68
2nd - #24
3rd - #13
4th - #44
rj - #57
JAMs - 2, 54, 62, 76, 79, 84

Ran 80 dogs on Friday in rain and cold. I was okay until the old gotex soaked through about 5:30. Ran until 6:30. Took two hours to warm up. Finished 1st on Saturday about 10am. 43 dogs to land blind. 22 dogs to waterblind. Started waterblind at 4pm and finished about 6:15. 12 dogs to the watermarks this morning. 

You know us FTers "tough" weather condictions like this out in our $300 gotex/thinsulate guidewear, but I would like to give a big thumbs up to our bird boys this weekend. They did not complain once in their plastic poncho's, cotton hoodies and walmart rubber boots.

Kim - pm me with your dog's numbers and I will dig out my pages on them and pm you back

Gerard


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Do you know who Mosher got 3rd with? Thanks, Katie


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Do you know who Mosher got 3rd with? Thanks, Katie


Open 
1st - #68 Bo/Eckett
2nd - #24 Tia/Farmer
3rd - #13 Banner/Mosher
4th - #44 Candy/Farmer
RJ- #57 Marley/Farmer
JAMs - #2 Star/Eckett, #54 Catcher/Farmer,#62 Duce/Eckett,#76 Pogo/Farmer,
#79 Zoey Brasseaux, #84 Misty/Stupka


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am results:

1st 57 ****/Williams
2nd 40 Dakotah/Mize
3rd 56 Bishop/Karr
4th 52 Gracie/Helgoth
RJ 72 Darby/Tatum
Jams: 3 Libby/Tatum, 26 Dell/Ritch


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybodt have derby placements ? Thanks.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

brlcon1 said:


> Anybodt have derby placements ? Thanks.


This is the info i received via phone call

1st Rex Bell
2nd Ed Thibodeaux
3rd Tim Milligan with Boo
4th Wayne Stupka with Wendy

No Jams

Congrats to Wendell and ****!!!! on the AM win


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!* Wendall, **** and Kaye on your Am 1st!!

Sheril & Danny


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Congradulations to Rex Bell and Rev ! Derby 1st and Qual jam . That puts him on the derby list at 17 months !


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Wendall, Kaye & **** on the WIN
to Chuck, Marjie & Tonka on the 2nd
to Jim & Bernedette & Gus on the Qual WIN
And to Wayne Stupka on the Derby 4th
Nice to see Friends do great.
And Congratulations to ALL Placements & finishers
Thank you to all the workers, you worked hard in horrible weather.


----------



## Deuce4104 (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations Jim/Bernadette and Gus, Wendall/Kay and Bodago, Wayne and Wendy. What a weekend! :razz:


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Wendell, Wayne, Tim.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Jim and Steve.


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Chuck, Marjie & Dakota on the 2nd in the AM. You guys are having a pretty good spring.....


----------

